# 2021 F70LA MOTORS NEW



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*JUST GOT 2 NEW F70LA MOTORS IN TODAY HURRY WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS ALSO HAVE SOME VF115LA SHO MOTORS IN STOCK CALL STEVEN AT 361-758-2140












*


----------

